# Apps On Sd Card



## amarriner (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi all,
Sorry in advance for what is likely an incredibly foolish question(s). I have a rooted Thunderbolt running Liquid for a while. I have a fairly good routine down for applying upgrades whereby I back everything up, wipe everything and then restore everything (apps and their data). This works fine and is pretty simple, but relatively time consuming. I had something of an epiphany in that if I moved my apps to the SD card I wouldn't have to back them up and restore them. However I'm not 100% certain that's the case. It would seem like it is, and I would certainly still back up just in case, but I was wondering if that's the common course of action for people. I feel like others tend to swap ROMs a lot more than I do and I couldn't help but wonder how they'd put up with all that backup and restore all the time. Is this a way around that sort of thing? When I move an app to the SD card I assume its data goes with it? Such that nothing relating to that app is on internal storage anymore? Just looking to get a better understanding of having apps installed to the SD card rather than internal storage.

Thanks!


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't give the best explanation but no, moving your apps to your sdcard won't keep you from having to restore apps if you wipe data. Most of the app goes to .android_secure on your sdcard but some of it remains in /data/app I think, but I know the data stays in /data/data. 
So I'd continue to make backups of your apps.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## amarriner (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmm okay thanks. Well I'll still backup everything, but even just having to restore just the data and not the app itself would be a huge help. Thanks.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

amarriner said:


> Hmm okay thanks. Well I'll still backup everything, but even just having to restore just the data and not the app itself would be a huge help. Thanks.


Well you could always not wipe data, usually all you need to do is wipe dalvic cache. Just make sure you make a ROM backup because there is a small chance you could brick, but luckily you don't have a locked bootloader like my DroidX has so you can easily get into clockwork recovery.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------

